# Bigger, Roomier Outbacks Anywhere In Sight?



## colcamper (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, after owning our first camper, our Outback 31rqs for not even a year, my hubby is ready to "upgrade" to a bigger tow-behind. BUT after looking at other brands, since the Outback doesn't offer a bigger unit than the 32-footer, we are sure that we do not want anything other than an Outback. I am amazed at the pricey-er campers (other brands) that have the butt-ugliest interiors--brown cabinets, '70s fabrics, etc. The only thing we are looking for is: A bigger master bedroom; larger living room area so that if we have guests, we can all sit and visit without someone having their back to the rest of the group while sitting at the dinette; and a bigger bunkhouse area with larger wardrobe space (pretty much like the new 32-footer has with the slide in the bunkhouse.)

Is this too much to ask? We are hoping Keystone will design a roomier version soon so we do not have to part with our favorite features of the Outback. Anyone have an inside scoop on future models????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Fifth wheel with rear living room


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If I were going that big, I'd definetly be buying a 5'er. Have you looked at any of those? Stability on a 35' (or more?) TT can't be that good.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

colcamper said:


> Anyone have an inside scoop on future models????


Someone posted here a while back about a new fiver that was supposed to be coming out this year with a bedroom slide. That is one thing that we would really like to have since DW and I are really tall (me 6'6", she 5'11"). I would think that if they do that in the fiver they might do it in a TT also, since they seem to offer similar FW/TT models in their other lines. Even so, it will be hard to part with our current OB. We (especially DW) really love it now that we seem to have gotten most of the Gilliganisms out of it and we have it set up the way we like it.

We are looking at fulltiming, or at least "most of the timing" in a couple of years and would really like a bigger OB then, so, hopefully, they will come through.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I know that feeling which is why we ended up in S.O.B. 5er land:


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been cruising the net all day. And the 2008's are coming out. Pictures here and there. One fifth wheel with left and right slides. I think it was a 25 or 26 model with a front side slide and rear slide. Check coast to coast rv for one. Sorry I don't have the links. I should have been copying them.

31RQS looks to be the same
32BHDS looks to be the same

Okay I went back and got the links I found....Can't leave a fellow Outbacker in the dark!

2008's

Fifth Wheel 32FRLDS

31FQBHS
It's a start!

Eric


----------



## colcamper (Dec 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> I know that feeling which is why we ended up in S.O.B. 5er land:


Thanks for all the helpful info!! I was looking at the 5th wheels (5er's as you call them) and I think I'll have to talk my husband into that. He hates to part with the extra storage space in his truck bed, but look at all the space you gain in the camper!! Sound like a good enough argument???


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The one thing I don't like about most 5th wheels is that the bathroom is up a couple of stairs and is right in the bedroom - not good for privacy with guests. They also seem to separate the sink / toilet / shower combo and I've heard that's a deal buster for a lot of women.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> The one thing I don't like about most 5th wheels is that the bathroom is up a couple of stairs and is right in the bedroom - not good for privacy with guests. They also seem to separate the sink / toilet / shower combo and I've heard that's a deal buster for a lot of women.


There are some other brands that offers a real bathroom instead of having everything seperate. We don't mind that the bathroom is right by the bed, it makes it easier at night







but if you have guest, it does present a problem, but then again that is part of camping. If you are going to full time, I think that you would like the extra space in a 5th wheel and the easier towing. One advantage when you get into a longer camper is that with a 5th wheel, several feet are over the bed of the truck, so the rig is shorter and it is also easier to get into and around camping spots since you can jack knife a 5er and can't a TT. Most 5er's are also set up for a couple where as most TT are set up for a bunch of people.

IMHO you might want to look at the next level up from a Outback if you are going full time. The OB is not really made for fulltiming eventhough you can do it, others have. Look around. We really liked the Everest line from keystone, but for a really great model look at something like the King of the Road http://www.kingoftheroadrv.com. I have looked at these and your right they are not as nice looking as the OB but both offers a bunch of insulation and heavy duty features that are not found on the OB.

Good luck. My wife refuses to look at any new campers after we found the OB. We have lived in it for 9 days and still love it.


----------



## colcamper (Dec 19, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> The one thing I don't like about most 5th wheels is that the bathroom is up a couple of stairs and is right in the bedroom - not good for privacy with guests. They also seem to separate the sink / toilet / shower combo and I've heard that's a deal buster for a lot of women.


There are some other brands that offers a real bathroom instead of having everything seperate. We don't mind that the bathroom is right by the bed, it makes it easier at night







but if you have guest, it does present a problem, but then again that is part of camping. If you are going to full time, I think that you would like the extra space in a 5th wheel and the easier towing. One advantage when you get into a longer camper is that with a 5th wheel, several feet are over the bed of the truck, so the rig is shorter and it is also easier to get into and around camping spots since you can jack knife a 5er and can't a TT. Most 5er's are also set up for a couple where as most TT are set up for a bunch of people.

IMHO you might want to look at the next level up from a Outback if you are going full time. The OB is not really made for fulltiming eventhough you can do it, others have. Look around. We really liked the Everest line from keystone, but for a really great model look at something like the King of the Road http://www.kingoftheroadrv.com. I have looked at these and your right they are not as nice looking as the OB but both offers a bunch of insulation and heavy duty features that are not found on the OB.

Good luck. My wife refuses to look at any new campers after we found the OB. We have lived in it for 9 days and still love it.
[/quote]

I think the 5th wheel is definitely the way for us to go. My hubby's good friend told him that's what we need and he actually changed his mind and agreed--go figure!! I just can't sacrifice the decor and quality of the Outback brand--even though we did have A LOT of issues with ours when we first bought it and for several months afterwards.

The other requirement we have is for our two children. We love the bunkhouse in our 31rqs, and we definitely want that in a fifth wheel as well. I guess we'll be going to the next RV show to take a look at what's out there!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Outback 31FQBHS......bunkhouse fiver....I LOVE mine


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone else take notice of that 27FQBS in the link??? Whoa...

-CC


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My dealer told me yesterday he's adding these to his line. Looks pretty interesting...................

http://www.heartlandrvs.com/product.html?i...ype=Fifth+Wheel

Take the virtual tour/introduction.

I know, when I"m ready to move up to a 5th wheel, it's going to have to have a separate bathroom. I just don't like the idea of having to go into the bedroom to wash my hands or brush my teeth.

BTW, there's no way I'd tow a TT larger than the one I have now (31 feet).

So, Keystone, Sydney, are you listening?

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see what you say about bathrooms but there is only so much space to make seperate rooms for everything. The way I figure, the toilet obviously needs to be seperate but most people do not like little shower, bathroom areas so combining it with the up top bedroom gives you all the room you need.

The one thing about the trailer in your link is the flat wall at the lower front of the fiver. A little angle helps with air flow, anything square and flat, I would think causes more drag.

John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Take a look at the plan Humpty showed you the plan of. I have seen his 5er. It has a bunkhouse that has a bunk PLUS a trundle bed under the lower bunk. This gives room for 3 kids. There is plenty of storage plus room for a TV if you want it. It has 1 and 1/2 baths. The bunkhouse has it's own sink and toilet, so if you have guests, or kids you keep your privacy. The room you lose in the back of your truck is nothing compared to the storage compartments under the bedroom in the 5er. In addition you have to unload your truck every trip vs having storage containers where everything is permanently stored. The cabinets may not be white, but they are nice high quality cabinets and the space in the living and bedrooms is amazing. His is a Challenger which is also a Keystone product. Humpty's unit retailed for about 50,000, but he bought for high 30's I think

Also, the link about the Heartland trailer. Good lord, I was in one of those Big Horns yesterday and that is one amazing unit. The one I was in had 4 slides. Top end weight was 16,000. Amazing construction, insulation for all weather and the cabinetry was beautiful. Only 1 bathroom, but a beautiful kitchen with corian counter tops and tons of work space. The ideal set up for someone who loves to cook like I do. In addition it has a system that gives you an 88* turning radius so that you can round intersections and back into camping sites easier than with other 5ers. The interior colors were pretty and classy as well. This is a high end unit though, so don't drop your teeth when you hear the price. I saw the biggest one they had with every option known to man and it was about $60,000. I would expect to pay about $45,000 for that one unless I could find a used one. Check ebay. I saw one there that was the same for less.

I love my outback and it will do me for another year or so, but when the money is there to move up, I will be living in 5er land for sure.

Tell your husband that the hitch has pins that can be pulled and he can lift the hitch out of the bed when he wants to use it for other things. Going to an RV show is a good idea. Do your research online first though and know the plans you are looking for. Research dealers as well for those that sell the most products. They go for volume over profit sometimes.

Good luck.

Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but when the money is there to move up, I will be living in 5er land for sure.


You got that right. One of these days...........

Don't get me wrong, I love my Outback and it will do me just fine for quite some time to come. I have no intention of getting rid of it. And when the time does come to move up to a Fiver, I'll be glad to stay with the Outback, if they have one that meets my needs. I do like that new rear kitchen model with the living room entrance.







Have to get past the sink and shower in the bedroom, though.

My Sydney is just fine for now. I still think it's one of the classiest TTs around.







But I will take a walk through that new Bighorn when it gets here, though.

Mark


----------

